# Where to get large prints?



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anybody know of a good place to get canvas prints done?

We've got some photos from a trip to Alaska that we'd like to display in our home, but we're not sure where to look to get the printing done, and would rather not spend that amount money without any idea what the outcome will be. I got some business cards for a few places at a local art fair this weekend, but am curious as to what else is out there, if someone has done something similar.

Also, is there a better option than canvas prints? We're not big on the idea of getting a standard print and then framing it behind glass, we're looking to avoid the glare that comes with glass. Not looking for anything massive, would just like some larger prints made; 24" x 36" or so...maybe a touch bigger if it's not terribly expensive, but I'm guessing larger than this will be as this seems to be most places max -- must need specialty printers for these sizes and at this point cost must increase considerably I'm guessing...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The best way to approach this is to go to the print shops and have a look at examples of prints they have done - most, if not all, will have examples hanging on their walls.

Things to look out for:

*does the canvas texture show through and if it does, is it distracting in the image? it can sometimes make an image look pixellated
*canvas doesn't print with the same density of colour and the resolution of objects is not as fine as paper prints - so fine detail can sometimes be lost or degraded
* when looking at printed canvases try to see one that has similar colourings/gradations of colour to the images you will be printing so that you are comparing apples with apples
* blacks sometimes lose their strength on some canvases - are there true blacks in the prints you are seeing?
* viewing distance - up close a canvas print may not look as good but what distance will you normally be viewing the print at? it may be that the print will look fine from the distance you will be viewing it at in your home.
* to frame or not to frame? - canvas prints can be stretched on a stretcher (a hidden wooden frame) and may have white edges or you can ask (if it isn't going to lose you an important bit of image) to have the print wrap around the stretcher. You can also have the whole thing framed - personal preferences come in here.
As far as finding a printer - Google can probably provide you with a number of choices in your local area. Another way is to ring a reputable wedding/landscape/portrait photographer and ask who in the local area does good canvases.


----------

